# tous/toutes (les) deux/trois/etc. - absence d'article



## Spain_is_different

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a une différence entre "tous les deux" et "tous deux", ou ils sont par contre des synonimes exacts. Je pense que c'est exactement la même chose mais je préfère être sûr. Merci de vos réponses.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil tous les deux / les deux + nom.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Il n'y a aucune différence de sens entre "tous les deux" et "tous deux".

* A l'oral, on ne dit que "tous les deux", je pense n'avoir jamais entendu "tous deux". 
* A l'écrit, les 2 sont utilisés.


----------



## lautr

Quand emploie-t-on _tous les deux_ (ou _trois_, _quatre_...) et quand _tous deux_ (ou _trois_, _quatre_...). L'un comme l'autre sont habituellement employés, n'est-ce pas ? Par exemple:

_Tous deux se sont soigneusement lavé les mains._
_Tous les deux se sont mis d’accord._

Merci de m'apprendre votre langue.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Je pense que les deux formulations ont exactement le même sens, la première est peut-être moins utilisée car plus relevée.


----------



## marget

Est-ce qu'on dirait tous trois, quatre cinq... se sont mis d'accord ?  Tous deux me semble bien, mais pour les autres, est-ce que cet usage est encore moins courant ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Marget said:
			
		

> Tous deux me semble bien, mais pour les autres, est-ce que cet usage est encore moins courant ?


 
Oui, c'est exactement ça : ce n'est pas fautif ou agrammatical, mais rare ou très rare. On rencontre encore assez souvent _tous trois / tous quatre_ (à l'écrit), mais pas au-delà.
De toute façon, comme l'a dit Benoît, c'est une question de registre : la formulation sans l'article est un peu plus relevée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant _tous deux_ que _tous *les* deux_ sont pour moi courants.

En revanche, _tous trois_, _tous quatre_, etc. sont assez rares, a fortiori à l'oral. On les trouve certes dans les écrits littéraires, mais au-delà de deux, je pense qu'il vaut généralement mieux ajouter l'article défini : _tous *les* trois, tous *les* quatre…_

Cela dit, j'éviterais pour ma part de dire _*tous les* deux_ en tant que sujet.

_Ils prirent *tous deux* la parole._ 
_Ils prirent *tous les deux* la parole._ 
_Ils prirent *les deux* la parole._ 
_*Tous les deux* prirent la parole._  (pas faux, mais je n'aime pas trop)
_*Tous deux* prirent la parole._  (soutenu)
_*Les deux* prirent la parole._


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai posé cette même question sur le forum français-espagnol (voir), mais ce n'est pas encore très clair pour moi. La voilà :

Quelle est la différence entre _tous les deux_ (_trois_, _quatre_...), _tous deux_ et _les deux_. Moi, j'utilise toujours "tous les...", mais je vois souvent des phrases comme celle-ci:

_La fin de l'histoire, c'est que les deux ont raison._ (tirée du journal _Le Monde_)

Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire aussi :

_La fin de l'histoire, c'est que tous les deux ont raison.
La fin de l'histoire, c'est que tous deux ont raison._


Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

_La fin de l'histoire, c'est que tous les deux ont raison. 
La fin de l'histoire, c'est que tous deux ont raison. _


----------



## tilt

_Les deux_ et _tous deux_ sont interchangeables pour moi, mais pas _tous les deux_.
Utiliser _tous les deux_ comme sujet sonne assez mal à mon oreille, comme s'il y avait une répétition inutile.
Ainsi, je dirais volontiers _La fin de l'histoire, c'est que [*les deux*/*tous** deux*] ont raison__, _mais pas _que *tous les deux* ont raison.

_En fait, je n'utiliserais l'expression que si elle était reprise par un pronom servant de sujet : _La fin de l'histoire, c'est qu'*ils* ont raison *tous les deux*._
Et dans cette construction emphatique, je n'irais pas dire _tous deux_ ou _les deux_.


----------



## Little Chandler

Merci bien ! Mais il y a quelque chose qui ne marche pas encore. Tu parles aussi de la langue écrite ? J'ai trouvé la phrase suivante dans un livre de lecture pour débutants :

_Pendant cette conversation, Paul et Suzanne reviennent à leur table et tous les quatre commencent à parler._

Et on trouve beaucoup d'exemples sur Internet, comme :

_François Léger, Marc-Antoine Laigre et Dominique Sauvigne ne pensaient pas rester vendeurs aussi longtemps. Tous les trois avaient certes planifié un passage dans la fonction, mais pour un temps limité._ (Le Figaro)

_Tous les quatre avaient joué un rôle décisif dans l'attentat contre le terminal 4 de l'aéroport de Madrid._ (Liberation)

Il y des tas d'exemples sur Internet, ce qui me semble quand même un peu bizarre... Ou peut-être que j'aie mal compris quelque chose. Je ne sais pas. 

Un peu plus d'aide, s'il vous plaît !!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour (je tente ma chance...)

Pour moi les trois formes sont possibles et je ne fais de différence qu'entre "les deux" d'un côté et "tous les deux" ou "tous deux" :

- *tous deux* et *tous les deux *: c'est l'un et l'autre qui font (ou subissent)  *ensemble* la même action
- *les deux *: c'est chacun d'entre eux (entre les deux) mais pas forcément ensemble.

Dans ton exemple, "La fin de l'histoire, c'est que les deux ont raison", il est probable que chacun d'eux a raison mais pas obligatoirement en disant la même chose. (si je disais "tous les deux ont raison" ce serait qu'ils auraient raison en disant la même chose ou globalement en se complétant l'un l'autre).

D'autres avis ?


----------



## tilt

Là où Punky Zoé voit dans _tous (les) deux_ l'indication d'un avis partagé que _les deux_ n'impliquerait pas, de mon côté, dans certaines constructions, _tous les deux_ me semble maladroit.

Je dirais que grammaticalement parlant, il n'y a pas de différence entre les trois formules, et que le reste n'est qu'une affaire d'habitude personnelle.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,
dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que l'on peut utiliser "les" ?


> Il a deux filles, toutes *les* deux sont médecins.


 
Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## anah

Bonjour
Oui ! C'est tout à fait correct et même souhaitable d'utiliser "les" !


----------



## quinoa

Oui, généralement à partir de cinq, on emploie l'article. On ne dirait pas "tous dix!" mais "tous *les* dix."

Quant au "souhaitable" de anah, il me paraît un peu exagéré. "Toutes deux" convient très bien.


----------



## anah

Dans la langue générale (courante), on dit de préférence, avec tous et l'article défini, tous les deux, tous les trois, etc...
Dans la langue littéraire , on dit aussi tous deux, tous trois, un peu moins souvent tous quatre, rarement tous cinq ; au delà, le tour est exceptionnel.
Alors tout dépend du contexte. Il est rare quand j'entends les gens parler d'entendre "tous deux"


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je vous remercie tous (les) deux !
Et une quesiton relative :
cette règle marche pour tous les cas ? peu importe la place de cette expression ?
ex. _Nous viendrons tous (les) trois._ 

Merci encore !


----------



## anah

"Nous viendrons tous les trois..." me semble beaucoup plus courant et usité que nous viendrons "tous trois" !


----------



## itka

> Il est rare quand j'entends les gens parler d'entendre "tous deux"


De quelle origine es-tu, anah ? C'est peut-être rare pour toi, mais en France, ça se dit et ça s'écrit pourtant bien souvent. Je dirais que c'est d'un niveau de langue un peu plus soutenu qu'avec l'article.
D'accord avec quinoa, on ne peut pas omettre l'article au-delà de quatre.


----------



## anah

Bonjour Itka
Je suis d'origine française comme indiqué dans "native language", et plus particulièrement de l'Anjou.

Désolée Quinoa ! "toutes les deux" et "toutes deux" se disent.
Spontanément et de façon irréfléchie, j'ai penchée pour "toutes les deux". Cela "sonnait" mieux pour moi !

Quant à "tous trois" ou "tous quatre", je n'utilise pas ces expressions et je ne me souviens pas les avoir entendues.
Prenons un exemple :
Pierre, Paul et Jacques se sont retrouvés hier soir. Il sont allés tous les trois au cinéma. Personnelllement, je ne dirais pas "Ils sont allés tous trois au cinéma". Peut-être s'agit-il d'un "feeling" mal placé de ma part.

Bonne journée


----------



## itka

Anah, je pensais que tu venais d'une autre région francophone où on n'employait pas l'expression "tous deux / trois / etc." c'est pourquoi j'ai posé la question (tu peux être en France et être originaire d'ailleurs).
Désolée, je ne voulais pas te critiquer mais seulement comprendre.


----------



## friasc

Bonjour,
J'ai un doute sur les trois phrases que voici :

Cette maison nous appartient à tous les deux
Cette maison nous appartient à tous deux
Cette maison appartient à nous deux

Sont-elles toutes (les) trois correctes ? Ont-elles le même sens ? Sont-elles interchangeables ? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les trois sont correctes, mais je dirais que seule la première est vraiment courante. La deuxième est soutenue et la troisième un peu familière.


----------

